# Hello All



## Littlegoose36 (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello to all. Just signed up. I have to say that this is quite a site. I've been out of the WW2 aircraft modeling world for about 15 years and just recently bought a B-17G 1/48 and a BF109E-4/7TROP 1/48 to get back into the swing. I used to build NASCAR but with the current situation there, have decided to go with something a little more "readily available". I'm looking forward to picking everyones brain for information. Awsome site.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank u... Check out the Modeling Section...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England. Whilst your checking the modelling section, grab another kit and join the Group Build!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard, this is a great site


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

I hope that we're talking the Darkside NASCAR, not the other "NA$CAR"... Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Littlegoose36 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. It was mostly anything from the "Greyside" and anything Earnhardt Sr. BIG Sr. fan, nothing newer than 2001.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Right.....pre-72 here chap! Fred Lorenzen, Fireball Roberts, Curtis Turner, Tiny Lund, Junior Johnson....the old guard. But, you're still most welcome!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 7, 2009)

Lucky, all ya' need to know, is *Richard Petty*! Well, Cale Yarborough gets a mention too! 

Welcome to the forums, Littlegoose36!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Lucky, all ya' need to know, is *Richard Petty*! Well, Cale Yarborough gets a mention too!
> 
> Welcome to the forums, Littlegoose36!


Well, I guess that Petty's alright...who's the other one?


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome Littlegoose!

I am new to these parts too. There is so very much to explore. There isn't anything wrong with Nascar. I enjoy watching the races myself.

Don't be shy and post. As we used to say in the military, "The only dumb question is the one you don't ask!"

Bill G.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome from down under...mate!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 8, 2009)

welcome mate


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## rochie (Feb 8, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## Venganza (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to the site, Littlegoose36. So you live in Killeen. I used to live near there, at Harker Heights, when my Dad was stationed at Ft. Hood about '71-'72. I used to love seeing those Sheridans tear-assing around the post. Not the greatest AFV ever, but it sure could move. Is Avenue D still the same charming little street? I think it had the highest concentration of prostitutes and pawnshops per sq. ft. in the world back then.

Venganza


----------



## Littlegoose36 (Feb 9, 2009)

Avenue D is still there, as with all those lettered streets. Just all the "ladies" hang on or near 10th St. now. I'm sure alot has changed since the last time you were here. I got here in 96 and the population then was about 55,000. Now it's getting pretty close to 100,000.


----------



## Venganza (Feb 9, 2009)

Littlegoose36 said:


> Avenue D is still there, as with all those lettered streets. Just all the "ladies" hang on or near 10th St. now. I'm sure alot has changed since the last time you were here. I got here in 96 and the population then was about 55,000. Now it's getting pretty close to 100,000.



100,000? Wow, it sure has changed! I may have to go back some day to check out my very old stomping ground. Hope you enjoy the site!

Venganza


----------

